# Photos of Chantico playing



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's some of the photos I've taken of Tico...

Playing with ring toy

























Giving up on toy to attack a cardboard box









Staring down the cat









Barking at the cat









sorry about the blurs, something's up with my camera, and it won't re-set to auto exposure from long exposure... I'm normally taking pix of my Cougar "Golie" - it doesn't normally wiggle quite so much, so it hasn't been an issue. She can be seen here if you're interested... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/796513


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Tico is adorable! I thought you actually had a pet cougar....hehe. Nice car!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwww... so adorable


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww hes so cute! great pics


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cute little baby....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg how cute!! Could the blur be from her moving and barking while you snapped the pic?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tico is adorable ! Love the little crochet tank top !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's adorable and what a cute little top. :angel1:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's a couple more photos


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

you have a wonderful looking chi there


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Tico is just adorable


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

He is a very young handsome boy


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a handsome lil baby!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww she really is adorable! lovely little sweaters too!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks for the comments. He's really a sweet puppy!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow he is such a cutie!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is soooo cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is adorable !! I love white Chi's!!! My Bruiser is white with a few fawn spots!! Like the "cougar" too 8) 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

goldie has a great warderobe  she looks stunning !!

kisses nat


----------

